# What is the cheapest skyline i can get?



## pedal2medal (Sep 27, 2003)

hey i am lookin for a skyline to buy. i do not have much so i need to know what is the cheapest skyline that i can get. and how much can i get one for.
thanks


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

If you're even remotely concerned about price, you can't afford a Skyline.

But, to actually answer the question, you can probably get a pretty cheap non-GTR (like a GT) R32 for pretty cheap. Of course, the lower trimlines aren't nearly as fast as the GTR and don't have the AWD system, nor do they look as good. Motorex has 1990 R32 GTS models available for $18,000.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

samo said:


> If you're even remotely concerned about price, you can't afford a Skyline.
> 
> .



I agree with that one for sure....it'd be plain retarded to buy the lowest, cheapest skyline you can, just to say you have a skyline..........it'd be like buying a 1985 camaro Z28 just to say you had a Z28, when in fact it's slow as balls.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

You could buy an illegal Skyline. But, then thats the easy part. Keeping it will prove the problem.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you can buy a little plastic model for $5, but it goes up from there. ^as he said, illeagly, they are cheap. seen em in japan for less than $10k for an r32 gts, but you gotta get it here.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Australian built R31 stationwagon.......lol :thumbup:


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

Something to consider as well: you can pick up a R32 GTS for $18,000 , but the costs of maintenance, repairs, and probably insurance will all be much, much higher than other cars in that price range.


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

Totally agree with Tuxedoman, buying a Skyline and keeping it on the road are two different things, cost of engine repairs could bankrupt a young owner struggling with insurance and normal running costs.

But there again buy it, when it goes "pop" somebody will be buying a cheap project from you....


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> you can buy a little plastic model for $5, but it goes up from there. ^as he said, illeagly, they are cheap. seen em in japan for less than $10k for an r32 gts, but you gotta get it here.


gtst in japan are 1k-3k, depends


----------



## 1977skylineinFLA (Mar 17, 2004)

*cheap skyline here 100% legal too*

hey guys i have a 1977 skyline 2000 gt-x for sale in tampa florida, no its not a r34 or anything but it is a skyline, its titled in us and all has a 2.8 straight 6 and 5 speed lots of motor work its on ebay right now #2466786123 and it still goes, havent got beat bya honda yet lol


----------

